# onclick->aufklappbare Box mit Text



## toxic (16. Jul 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiss nicht ob ich hier einen Link posten kann, wenn das nicht erlaubt ist, tut es mir leid! 

Nun zu meinem Problem: Wenn ihr mal hier klickt, und anschliessend auf ein Feature klickt, dann seht ihr, was ich suche!   

Und nochmal auf deutsch. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich das umsetzen kann? Wäre große klasse, bin mitlerweile am verzweifeln, weil ich machen kann was ich will, es funzt nicht.

Mit besten Grüßen und Danke im vorraus.

toxic


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Jul 2004)

Nun, da Dein Problem erst mal nichts mit Java zu tun hat, habe ich deinen Post verschoben. Außerdem weiß ich nicht viel über JavaScript, denn es hat nichts mit der Programmiersprache Java zu tun, mit welcher sich dieses Forum befasst.

Ich habe mal den scheinbar relevanten Code aus der Seite extrahiert. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

```
<tr class="odd"><td class="alignleft">[url="javascript:void(0);"]Spam Filter[/url]<div id="3960-short" style="display:block;" class="featureShort"></div>
<div id="3960-long" style="display:none;" class="featureLong">Hier kommt der Text hinein, der nach Klicken auf den Link angezeigt werden soll.</div>
</td><td class="thCenter"><span class="successBold">6.8</span>
```
Ich glaube aber, dass das vielleicht noch nicht reicht. Denn wenn man sich den Quelltext der Seite ansieht findet man einen Verweis auf ein JavaScript _globals.js_.


----------



## Gast (18. Jul 2004)

toxic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und nochmal auf deutsch. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie ich das umsetzen kann? Wäre große klasse, bin mitlerweile am verzweifeln, weil ich machen kann was ich will, es funzt nicht.



In dem Fall kann ich etwas helfen, da ich besser JavaScript als Java kann. Aber in dem Fall ist es vielmehr eine Angelegenheit von CSS und JavaScript wird nur benutzt, um die Zustände umzuschalten.
Du definierst einen div mit dem style "display:none" -> also keine Anzeige. Mit einem JavaScript kannst Du in DOM-fähigen Browsern (die modernen halt) dieses Display in "display:block" umschalten:

document.getElementById(sID).style.display = "block"; // Wobei sID die ID dieses div ist mit dem versteckten Block.

Mit dem Event onClick rufst du das JavaScript auf, übergibst die ID und änderst das display entweder auf block - also sichtbar - oder auf none - also wieder unsichtbar.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben und ich hoffe, dass man auch mir bei meinem Java-Problem bald hilft .

Gruß


----------

